# RIAA appeals to ISP



## Shiny Grimer (Dec 21, 2008)

http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/patterson/31678



> If the music industry finds out that you're swapping music files online, it'll send an e-mail to your ISP (agreements have already hashed out agreements with "some" unnamed service providers, apparently), which will in turn forward the message to you—probably with a little "P.S." asking you to stop. [Update: CNET has a copy of the RIAA's form letter to ISPs.]
> 
> If you don't stop, well ... your service provider probably won't sue you, but it might slow down your broadband connection, or cut off your service altogether.


:X


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Dec 21, 2008)

I'd use peer-to-peer stuff more often if my family wouldn't buy me $80+ worth of iTunes gift cards for Christmas.
i mean seriously guys i've already gotten $25 and it's not even christmas eve
I never get videos or games; I feel no inclination for them.

Though honestly I'd much rather get bookstore gift cards.


----------



## Retsu (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah, all of the private torrent sites I'm a member of are pretty excited about this.
Although people really shouldn't be using Demonoid, The Pirate Bay, etc. in the first place if they value security.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 21, 2008)

and RIAA is going to enforce this where

not where I live


----------



## Retsu (Dec 21, 2008)

I'd imagine only in places where file sharing laws remain stupid as ever - that is, the US and the UK. It seems most other countries have learned to progress past this garbage.


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 21, 2008)

> Although people really shouldn't be using Demonoid, The Pirate Bay, etc. in the first place if they value security.


Note that both of these are European sites. We really just don't care or something (I have seen official technicians on my ISP's help forum explaining how to get utorrent to work).


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello, RIAA! Sue me, but you, uh, can't, because you have no power here!

(note that I usually blogspot and don't torrent but ok)


----------

